# Apple devrait-elle intégrer Safari à tvOS ?



## Fraxinus_me_fecit (11 Mars 2021)

Juste une idée comme ça, l'année COVID que nous venons de passer a multiplié les services de VoD, chacun y allant du sien, mais sans forcément que des applications ne suivent (je pense – au hasard – à l'Opéra de Paris, à mk2 Curiosity, à la Philarmonie, etc., etc.) 

Sur ma Fire TV achetée en attendant qu'Apple renouvelle l'Apple TV (j'y crois, j'y crois) je peux y accéder moyennant quelques manipulation bien peu pratiques en passant par le navigateur Silk qui est intégré au système) mais je crains de ne pas pouvoir le faire sur ma future Apple TV…

Aussi, l'idée d'un navigateur sur la télé ne date pas d'hier : la Nintendo Wii avait une version sur-mesure d'Opera intégrée !

Toughts?


----------



## edenpulse (11 Mars 2021)

Juste non.
Apple n’as pas à s’adapter aux fournisseurs de contenus pour que chacun propose sa façon bien moisie de voir leurs contenus. 
comme ça qu’on va se retrouver avec des popups et des pubs de partout sur un appareil où tu ne pourras pas mettre d’adblocker. 
C’est la porte ouverte à une expérience complètement horrible.


----------



## Draco1544 (11 Mars 2021)

Fraxinus_me_fecit a dit:


> Juste une idée comme ça, l'année COVID que nous venons de passer a multiplié les services de VoD, chacun y allant du sien, mais sans forcément que des applications ne suivent (je pense – au hasard – à l'Opéra de Paris, à mk2 Curiosity, à la Philarmonie, etc., etc.)
> 
> Sur ma Fire TV achetée en attendant qu'Apple renouvelle l'Apple TV (j'y crois, j'y crois) je peux y accéder moyennant quelques manipulation bien peu pratiques en passant par le navigateur Silk qui est intégré au système) mais je crains de ne pas pouvoir le faire sur ma future Apple TV…
> 
> ...



Air play depuis un iPhone vers l’Apple TV et le problème est résolu


----------



## Fraxinus_me_fecit (11 Mars 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Juste non.
> Apple n’as pas à s’adapter aux fournisseurs de contenus pour que chacun propose sa façon bien moisie de voir leurs contenus.
> comme ça qu’on va se retrouver avec des popups et des pubs de partout sur un appareil où tu ne pourras pas mettre d’adblocker.
> C’est la porte ouverte à une expérience complètement horrible.


Hmm, je peux tout à fait entendre cet argument sur la qualité de l'expérience (encore que je préfère souvent un site bien fait à une appli foutraque, mais c'est un autre débat), mais du coup je me pose aussi la question de savoir si effectivement la raison pour laquelle Apple ne serait pas à disposée à se lancer sur ce terrain serait effectivement la question des apps, et de la nécessité d'étoffer le catalogue d'apps natives…


----------



## Larme (17 Mars 2021)

L'UI/UX, c'est le plus gros point je pense.
Une webpage est conçue pour qu'on puisse "cliquer" partout et de n'importe où rapidement.

Une gestion à la télécommande, bah pas du tout ça. Il y a certes une surface tactile/pad sur la SiriRemote, mais clairement, ce n'est pas ça.

Naviguer, c'est à dire en gros, utiliser les flèches directionnelles (pour simplifier l'exemple), c'est un peu une horreur.

Un exemple un peu plus "fermer", mais parlant ? Utiliser la touche "Tab" sur une page web, cela va au prochain élément (on l'assimilerait à la touche droite des flèches directionnelles). Une horreur de navigation. Même en rajoutant quelques touches de direction, cela serait une horreur.
Déjà qu'entre les pages web faites pour mobiles (quand c'est le cas) et les normales, si en plus il fallait rajouter des navigations différentes (alors que les dév' web ont déjà réussi pour beaucoup à se débarrer sur support d'Internet Explorer ^^). Cela ferait sûrement un gros pas pour l'accessibilité des pages web par contre.

Sur la Nintendo Switch, quand c'est le cas/possible, c'est là que tu peux faire du tactile directement sur l'écran en général.

En bref, je suis pas fan moi, je n'utiliserais pas en tout cas.


----------



## Moutaille (19 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si tu as eu l'occasion d'utiliser un navigateur par exemple sur une PS4.... C'est juste horrible ! Pas du tout fait pour ! 
Si des services veulent être visibles, il vaut mieux lancer une app plutôt que d'espérer qu'on va aller sur leur site.
L'expérience utilisateur serait juste épouvantable !


----------

